# Chocolate Mousse in Chocolate Cups



## Filus59602 (Dec 8, 2002)

Chocolate Mousse in Chocolate Cups 
Dessert du Jour - e-mail 

4 egg yolks 
1/4 cup sugar 
1 cup whipping (heavy) cream 
1 (6-ounce) package semisweet chocolate chips -- (1 cup) 
Chocolate Cups (see below) 
1-1/2 cups whipping (heavy) cream 
Sliced strawberries -- if desired 

CHOCOLATE CUPS: 
1-1/3 cups semisweet chocolate chips 
OR 
1-1/3 cup white baking chips 

Beat egg yolks in small bowl with electric mixer on high speed about 3 minutes or until thick and lemon colored. Gradually beat in sugar. 

Heat 1 cup whipping cream in 2-quart saucepan over medium heat just until hot. Gradually stir at least half of the cream into egg yolk mixture, then stir back into hot cream in saucepan. Cook over low heat about 5 minutes, 
stirring constantly, until mixture thickens (do not boil). 

Stir chocolate chips into cream mixture until melted. Cover and refrigerate about 2 hours, stirring occasionally, just until chilled. 

Prepare Chocolate Cups. 

Beat 1 1/2 cups whipping cream in chilled medium bowl with electric mixer on high speed until stiff. Fold refrigerated mixture into whipped cream. Pipe or spoon mousse into chocolate cups. Garnish with strawberries. Cover and refrigerate any remaining dessert. Yield: 8 servings. 

CHOCOLATE CUPS 
Mold aluminum foil to the outsides of eight 6-ounce custard cups. Place upside down on cookie sheet. Melt chocolate chips in heavy 1-quart saucepan over low heat, stirring constantly; remove from heat. Spread about 1 1/2 tablespoons melted chocolate over foil on bottom and about 1 1/2 inches up side of each cup. 

Refrigerate about 30 minutes or until chocolate is firm. Carefully remove foil from custard cups, then remove foil from chocolate cups. Store chocolate cups in refrigerator.


----------

